# Terminal session - change in computer name



## Code Zealot (Aug 9, 2014)

I have noticed that when I am offline and I launch terminal the command line will be:
computer name ~ user name

When I am online the command line is:
2:~ user name

Can anyone explain why the computer name changes to " 2: " when I am online?

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 10, 2014)

You have file sharing turned on. If you check System Preferences>Sharing you will see the Computer&#8217;s name listed. File sharing works when you are online. You can turn File Sharing off if you don&#8217;t want to share.


----------



## Code Zealot (Aug 17, 2014)

Cheryl,  thank you for your reply.  I will need to double check but, I believe that sharing is turned off.  What would be issue if sharing is turned off?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2014)

It could be the name your router or modem assigns to you. That would give you added security rather than showing your computer&#8217;s real name.


----------

